# Worried about my sweet girl Lucy--loss of appetite



## Finn's Fan

Did your vet check the inside of her mouth and her teeth? In some circumstances, inappetance is caused by an abcess or something in their mouth that hurts when they eat kibble. What you're feeding her (eggs, salmon, chicken) may be soft enough or enticing enough to blow off any pain. Just a thought. Sorry you're going through this....it's scary and worrisome.


----------



## Florabora22

lucystar said:


> My nine and half year old Lucy has suddenly change (and decrease) in her appetite. She has always been a very hardy eater--and she suddenly does not want to eat some of her favorite treats. She always used to beg for my food--and now she shows no interest in what I am eating. She also has not been eating her kibble.
> On the other hand--she will some new, different type of treats that I have bought. I have also been making her scrambled eggs, grilled chicken, grilled salmon--and she has been eating that those items. She is also drinking more water than usual.
> We have been to the vet--and he ran blood work. The blood work was normal except her liver enzymes were slightly elevated. She is going to start to take liver supplements--prescribed by the vet.
> Has anyone had an experience like this? The vet is not acting overly alarmed yet. I am very worried--Lucy is absolutely beloved!


Carmella did this... it lasted for a very long time. It finally came to a head when she started having difficult breathing and her coloring began to turn. Ends up she had a large tumor pressing up against her superior vena cava and restricting bloodflow.

I'm totally not implying this is what Lucy has, as Carmella's tumor (benign, thankfully!) was fairly rare and weird, but if this is something that concerns you I almost want to suggest maybe you get Lucy's chest x-rayed just to make sure there's nothing going on internally. Hopefully other people chime in with some additional help. Could be she's just getting old and losing her appetite.


----------



## BeauShel

Welcome to the forum,

I am sorry that Lucy is not eating like she used to in the past. I agree with the others to have the chest xray or sonogram done to see if there is anything going on inside that bloodwork is not showing. Also like Finn'sFan said, check her mouth really well to make sure there isnt any problems with her teeth or mouth causing her pain to eat. Will she eat her food if it is softened? One thing also, if she has been getting all the yummy people food, she may be picky on eating the dog food, so maybe you can get some good canned dog food and put alittle on top of her dry food and heat it up for a couple of seconds. They get more enticed by smell then taste to get them to eat the food. 

My senior Beau loved his food when I heated it up. It got to the point where he didnt want to eat it when I didnt heat it up. Normally a healthy dog will not starve themselves but with a senior I dont think I would let them go for more than one day if I thought it might be other signs right now.


----------



## mygoldenkids

I'm with kdmarsh--I would get a simple x-ray done to rule out anything internal. I would also keep track of her water intake/urine output. Just measure the water before you fill her bowl--then you know exactly how much she is consuming. Then record how many times she urinates. This info is very helpful to vets.

I hope your Lucy is okay. I like to error on the cautious side, so if you are not comfortable with the diagnosis, please push for further testing.


----------



## Sweet Girl

How's Lucy doing today? Any renewed interest in eating?

I'm with the previous poster. Loss of appetite for a day or so is one thing, but if this is ongoing, I'd err on the side of caution, too. It's indicating SOMETHING. What's your vet recommending at this point?

Good luck - keep us posted!


----------



## lucystar

Thank you for the suggestions! Lucy is still showing a distinct lack of interest in her dog food--and also my food. For example, I almost always eat an english muffin w/ peanut butter for breakfast--and Lucy has always begged for bites--and now she does not even come over and sit next to me while I eat.

She has eaten dog treats and scrambled eggs today. The vet did look at her teeth and her mouth--and did not see anything that would be causing her pain. I do wonder if something is going on in her mouth because she definitely seems to prefer the softer food.

She is acting in a normal and playful manner--so that gives me some comfort and relief.

When I talked to the vet again-- I asked him if he had a gut feeling about what was going on--and he would not speculate on what could be wrong with her. He wants to see if the liver supplements help the situation. If she continues with these symptoms--I am going to pursue getting an ultrasound and/or x-ray.


----------



## sameli102

Keep a watch on the color of her gums. They should be nice and pink, my Sammi started yesterday with not eating and when I checked her gums they were very very pale, her bloodwork was normal other than her white blood cells were a little elevated indicating an infection, but a sonogram showed more serious problems.
I hope everything is ok and it is just a bad tooth.
I wouldn't let the not eating go too long without further testing.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm sorry you are having difficulties getting Lucy to eat anything. I agree with everyone else, but want to ask if her stools are still the same firmness and consistency as before? If they are not firm, but soft or liquid, she may be having some intestinal issues. My gut reaction is to suspect some GI issues, specifically eating too much human food which is often too rich for the dogs. Did the vet perform any specialized GI blood tests, such as a snap test for pancreatitis or anything else? 

I hope you get answers soon. It's no fun having a dog that doesn't eat and the worry that goes with it.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Checking to see how Lucy is doing today. Hope she is eating better. We will keep both of you in oue prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

Checking in on Lucy.


----------



## lucystar

We are going to have an ultrasound tomorrow. 

She is still refusing to eat her dog food--but she seems hungry at times. She goes to the closet where the food and treats are stored. She has had rice and grilled chicken and scrambled eggs. If I just put the rice on her dog food--she won't eat it. (she loved this before) She is not having any bathroom issues--or throwing up. 

I am nervous about tomorrow--I will update when I know more!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Keeping you and Lucy in our prayers.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Praying for your sweet Lucy.


----------



## Neeko13

Hoping all goes well :crossfing for Lucy today @ the drs.....thinking of you both...


----------



## Sweet Girl

Crossing fingers for you.


----------



## 2golddogs

I hope all goes well at the drs. today. :crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*

Praying for you and Lucy today.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Eating is a basic instinct. If a golden that lives to eat isn't behaving that way, I would be concerned. My first golden started her final illness that way. At that time, we did blood tests(all normal) and radiographs(all normal). However, when my husband and I radiographed her, she had 3 seizures on the table. So I called the local neurologist who recommended a CT scan. Since I told him I was not doing brain surgery on my 12 1/2 year old golden, he gave me reasons why it would be useful. CT scan showed a possible inner ear issue(she never had an ear problem her enitre life), so he recommended antibioitics and surgery. Meanwhile, this dog was seen by 2 GP's(myself and my husband) and several board certified specialists. She had the bulla osetotomy(ear surgery). I euthanized her one week after that.... I re radiographed her and she had metatsatic cancer all over her chest(the rads were totally clear one month prior). I had to have an answer, and since ultrasound is non invasive, she had a thoracic ultrasound. The specialist found likely hemangiosarcoma on her heart. The tumor had started to bleed(at this time her bloodwork was totally abnormal as well), so we euthanized her. My point is that not eating is a big deal, but even if things are normal now, in one months time, everything can change. Good luck.


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope ther ultrasound finds something that an be taken care.
You adn Lucy will be in thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## lucystar

We are back from the ultrasound. I was a nervous wreck--and almost in tears as we got into the car. It is so hard because the appetite issue is so strange and ominous--but she acts like her normal self. So I kept going back and forth--trying to prepare for the worst--but also having a hard time accepting she could be so sick. 

Anyway, the vet (not my regular vet, a specialist) did not see any evidence of hemangiosarcoma (sp)--and she said she was not presenting as if she had this condition. She did not think that she had lymphoma either.

She found tiny nodules in the liver--which she said are typically benign--and that she sees in older dogs. She said that the kidneys were very slightly dilated. All the other organs looked normal She wants to prescribe some more supplements and Pepcid for the next two weeks. She said that Lucy is not in liver failure--and that her liver is still functioning. 

Lucy has not lost any weight. (She is over her ideal weight) The vet said it was alright to keep "baby" her-and make her scrambled eggs and other dishes. 
So we don't really have an answer--but I am feeling relieved for now. I hope that this supplements work


----------



## coppers-mom

Thank goodness you missed out on the really scary dx!
I'd baby her now and worry about her weight later. I hope the supplements work adn she gets back to feeling good soon.


----------



## goldencontriever3

So happy to hear the vet did not see anything serious. Enjoy babying Lucy. Hope the supplements help. Give Lucy a big hug from us.


----------



## Karen519

*lucystar*

Lucystar


I am so glad that the vet did not think anything serious was going on.

What was the ultrasound done on? 

Great that Lucy has not lost weight.


----------



## caseypooh

Thank goodness. I started reading and all I could think of was my Casey. She started to not eat her food as well. We did find a large abdominal tumor by accident during a chest x-ray.


----------



## lucystar

Unfortunately, my relief from the ultrasound appointment was premature. Lucy's appetite has continued to worsen--she is even rejecting chicken and rice. And she seems to be less energetic and more subdued. So we went back to do a biopsy of the the nodules on the liver. (that the vet had thought they looked like typical benign nodules when she did the ultrasound) Before they started the biopsy--they did a test to make sure her blood was coagulating properly. It was not. (and this is sign of an issue in the liver) So the vet could not do a biopsy--instead she did an aspiration. I should have the lab results by Tuesday. I am very worried--and the vet also used the word ominous about the symptoms--and said that the symptoms could indicate she has untreatable cancer. I am so hoping that she is having an issue with her liver that can be treated. It is hard to believe that she could get so sick, so quickly. When we were at the vet's , she ran out of the exam room and was so eager to see me--and happy to go home.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry Lucy is still having issues. I shall hope and pray it is something that can be treated.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Oh no. I was so relieved until this. I'll be praying for you and Lucy.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way.


----------



## magiclover

I pray that you get good news for Lucy and that she starts to feel better. I know how you are feeling and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, no. I'm so sorry to hear this, too. Sending you continued good thoughts. Still hoping it turns out to be something treatable.


----------



## goldencontriever3

I am so sorry to hear this. We will keep you and Lucy in our thoughts and prayers. Give Lucy a big hug from us.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh no. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, hoping for good news.


----------



## caseypooh

oh my, I am so sorry. Things come on them so quick it seems. My prayers are with you.


----------



## MARYOWNEROFJAKE

my dog had similar symptoms and then had lymphomaMy dog passed away from Lymphoma March 3rd
he was only 5 years old
I am so saddened by it, he was my best friend.
He was starting to suffer so i had him put down
breathing and pain issues some
small intestines and later his lungs had growths it seemed by the vet
cause of his trouble breathing
Is there any way to avoid this again in a dog>?
How to pick out a good healthy puppy 5 generations back.
I hope your dog will be ok
but maybe more blood work should be done, my dog had ultra sounds and xrays and blood work to find out he had lymphoma
my dog stopped eating and not drinking much either
and diarrhea
and then later found out he had lymphoma
Mary~


----------



## MARYOWNEROFJAKE

i keep hearing more and more positives to the raw food diet for dogs
keeping them alive longer
and less vets
and no teeth cleanings
or big vet bills
no diseases etc..
live longer


----------



## lucystar

So, I got the report back from the aspiration--and they did not find any cancer cells. I was very relieved--but when I talked to the vet, the result seemed much more ambiguous. The vet said that it was lot less likely that Lucy had cancer in the liver--but it still could not be entirely ruled out. (I wish they had explained that to me before we had the test) Now, we are going going to do a chest x-ray--and a whole litany of other tests. I am getting increasingly worried--and frustrated--we don't seem to be getting any closer to a diagnosis. (despite quite a few appointments and $$s) Most importantly, she is still not eating well. 
On a positive note, I live in Vermont--and we had a huge snowstorm (24 plus inches!) yesterday--and she was very eager to play (she dug up her favorite tennis ball) in the snow-and we walked on her favorite path in the woods today. She has always loved the snow!


----------



## Sweet Girl

lucystar said:


> So, I got the report back from the aspiration--and they did not find any cancer cells. I was very relieved--but when I talked to the vet, the result seemed much more ambiguous. The vet said that it was lot less likely that Lucy had cancer in the liver--but it still could not be entirely ruled out. (I wish they had explained that to me before we had the test) Now, we are going going to do a chest x-ray--and a whole litany of other tests. I am getting increasingly worried--and frustrated--we don't seem to be getting any closer to a diagnosis. (despite quite a few appointments and $$s) Most importantly, she is still not eating well.
> On a positive note, I live in Vermont--and we had a huge snowstorm (24 plus inches!) yesterday--and she was very eager to play (she dug up her favorite tennis ball) in the snow-and we walked on her favorite path in the woods today. She has always loved the snow!


Oh, man. That's so tough. But just as I was feeling down, and you said she still wasn't eating... she was off playing in the snow! There's something wrong, no doubt, but she's for sure still enjoying life! I hope you get some answers soon..


----------



## magiclover

I pray that Lucy continues to enjoy each day and bring you joy. Prayers also that you get some good answers with the upcoming tests.


----------



## lucystar

So Lucy's chest x-ray was clear. However, today she had a fever--and something is clearly going on in her liver. They tested her blood and urine--and she had elevated bilirubin levels in her blood. The vet thinks that it could be a some sort of infection/auto-immune disorder/or cancer. So that about covers everything. I am mainly afraid of the cancer diagnosis--because the other conditions can be treated. 

SO in summary, she has had a clear chest x-ray, a clear ultrasound (aside nodules); the aspiration of those nodules did not show any cancer cells.

I am still feeling very frustrated. After seven appointments--we are no closer to a diagnosis--and I think that Lucy s really starting to lose energy and feel unwell. They gave her iv antibiotics today--and I am going to start giving them to her in the pill form tomorrow.
Does anyone else have experience with with the vet having a hard time finding a cancer? If she has cancer--shouldn't it be obvious from one of these tests?
thanks!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So sorry to read about all the worries Lucy has been been giving you. I hope you get a diagnosis soon so treatment can begin. The waiting is always the most painful.


----------



## lucystar

A very, very sad update.

Lucy's symptoms continued to get worse. The vet tried antibiotics--prednisone--but nothing was working. This weekend she started throwing up everything--and had no energy at all for even the shortest of walks. I took her the vet again--and she recommended putting her to sleep. Although she did not have diagnosis--she said she was suffering from a progressive conditions--and that things were getting worse. Her abdomen had fluid in it; her breathing was starting to be labored; her gums were pale, her liver was going into failure . . I asked the vet if I could bring her home--and come back later in the week-and the vet thought that it would be okay. Lucy was clearly not doing well--but she still wagged her tail a bit today and sat with me and the baby when we played on his mat. I did not feel like she was about to die tonight. But tonight, she suddenly started breathing fast and foaming at the mouth (this lasted for about 10 minutes)--I was petting her and trying to calm her down--and she died. She had brown blood come out of her nose and her mouth. Now she is here at my house--and I have to find a way to get her to the vet's for cremation. I can't lift her. I am distraught. I knew that there was something really amiss with her when her appetite changed--but we could not ever find a diagnosis. Now I am regretting not putting her to sleep at the office. I loved her so much. My only comfort is that I know she had a very happy life--and I was able to be with her until the end.


----------



## PrincessDi

This is so tragic. I'm so very sorry that you lost your beautiful girl, Lucy. I know that it was a comfort for her to be able to pass with you in her home. Please do not be hard on yourself. Frequently, it is so difficult to know what to do. They can't talk to you to tell you where it hurts and they are so stoic, that many times you don't know how much they are suffering. Your Lucy knows that everything that you did, you did with Love. And the last thing that she experienced, before going to the bridge was the warmth of your love and your bond. RIP sweetest Lucy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So sorry to read this update. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## ggdenny

Oh, I'm so sorry to read that Lucy passed away. I know it must have been hard on you. Every chamber of my heart goes out to you and your family. Please ask a neighbor to help you with getting Lucy to the vet. You're already going through so much emotional torment and it would help to have someone be with you. Again, I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## ggdenny

P.S. Please try not to regret not putting her to sleep at the vets office. You made the right decision for her at the time and you wanted to have her at home for more time. With the two sweeties that I've had to say goodbye to I wish they would have been at home with their toys, in the home they grew up in, surrounded by the people and the things they loved. Bless you.


----------



## lucysmum

Noooo... I am sooo sad to hear about your poor Lucy. 

You made the right decision to bring her home... the last thing she will remember is her own home and your love.

I lost my Lucy 2 months ago too.. and the symptoms sound so similar.

My heart goes out to you

Hugs


----------



## magiclover

I am so so sorry about Lucy. Do not feel guilty about bringing her home. It is so hard to know what is the right thing to do. Your girl was with you at the end and that is all she would have wanted. Is there any way your vet could send someone to help take Lucy to their office? There are also options with with private pet crematoriums. They will come to your house and get her.

My heart goes out to you. My girl has only been gone for two weeks and I miss her terribly. Please know that we all support you and understand what you are going through.


----------



## lucystar

Thank you for the kind words. I could not sleep--and am feeling so very sad. I think that I think that I was just in shock last night-but now the full weight of what has happened is hitting me. Lucy had taken to sleeping in the baby's room next to the crib--and sitting with me in the middle night while I nursed him. So it feels very sad and lonely not to have her with me. I can honestly say that Lucy only brought me good things and happiness. Although 9.5 seems so short to me--I have to focus on all my wonderful memories.
I am posting some photos of Lucy! In the photo, Lucy is on a nearby field where we had innumerable walks! She just love it so much--in every season, but especially after a big snowstorm.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so very sorry that you lost your Lucy - but being with her brought her comfort, I'm sure.

Run softly at the bridge Lucy, you were beautiful and well loved.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

I am so very sorry about your Lucy. My Smooch's symptoms were very similar to Lucy's-they thought it was cancer.
You made the right decision for you and Lucy at the time, and you were with her to the end.
I would think if you call the vet's office, perhaps they can send someone to help you, or do you have a neighbor that could help you?


----------



## twinny41

Fly with the angels beautiful girl. So sorry she had to leave you x


----------

